# New Pocket Watch



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

My new pocket watch. That is to say, a new old one. I had it from ebay, it is described as a Depose. and 1897 silver with edging of either gold or brass. It has a Grose make...No idea what that means.any help? It is keeping good time and you change the hands by pressing a pin at the top of tghe watch.



Depose watch by velocipede228822, on Flickr


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

depose back by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Depose back.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Depose inner by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Showing incription on Depose watch.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Depose cover. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Showing the hallmark etc.on the Depose.

I know nothing about this watch, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I hope you are pleased with it Alan.

The dial seems to have a faint hairline at 3 o'clock and the crystal has a couple of chips and these minor things normally put collectors and restorers right off and that is normally reflected in the price.

If they were described in the sale and the movement is running, then I think you've got a good daily wearer there.

I like the engraved back, I wonder how much an engraver (if you could find one) would charge nowadays to put that design on the back of a watch?

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> I hope you are pleased with it Alan.
> 
> The dial seems to have a faint hairline at 3 o'clock and the crystal has a couple of chips and these minor things normally put collectors and restorers right off and that is normally reflected in the price.
> 
> ...


a6cjn. yes, I am very happy with it. It is a nice looking watch and those minor things were described.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This mark in the case, the star and the half moon, that is a trade mark of the Phenix Watch Co. of Porrentruy. The guy from Bruxelles will then be "just" a jeweller.

Andreas


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> This mark in the case, the star and the half moon, that is a trade mark of the Phenix Watch Co. of Porrentruy. The guy from Bruxelles will then be "just" a jeweller.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for the information Mikrolisk.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful silver-cased, pin-set watch. I like the monogram on the back.


----------

